# شرح دروس اوتوكاد مفيده جدا



## عرفه السيد (23 فبراير 2009)

اليكم بعض دروس فى الاوتوكاد اقرئها جيدا واستفيد منها


----------



## garary (23 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد حسام علام (1 مارس 2009)

ربنا يعلى مراتبك كمان وكمان بس فين الدروس دى


----------



## ABIDI MED ELHADI (1 مارس 2009)

Thank you my frend 
baraka allah fik


----------



## محمدالشبروي (2 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم علي مجهودك


----------



## محمد شيت (3 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير(مساح الا مارات)


----------



## ابو مصعب حسن (16 مارس 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية 
اتمنى ان يكون هناك تتمة ايضا كي نستطيع الوصول الى مرحلة متقدمة في اتقان الاوتوكاد
و بالمناسبة عندي سؤال يتعلق برسم الدائرة
كيفية رسم دائرة نصف قطرها 12 سم و تمر من احد طرفي مستقيمين متوازيين و تمس الآخر مع العلم ان المسافة بين المستقيمين 8 سم
و لك جزيل الشكر سلفاً


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (20 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا

جزاك الله خيرا


جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن الجبوري (20 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيىلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عيدزكرياعبدالجواد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

بااااااااااارركككككككككككك الله لك وزادك علما ومعرفه


----------



## mostafammy (28 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو معاذ حسين (6 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (6 يناير 2011)

شكرا على الدروس


----------



## محمد الصيرفى2010 (6 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
فين الدروس يا دكتور


----------



## mofika (14 مارس 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## العسيلاتى (17 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عاشور الصاوي (20 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ben fouad (5 يوليو 2014)

شكررررررررررررراااااااااااااا


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (6 يوليو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fhamm (7 يوليو 2014)

بارك الله فيكم مجهود رائع


----------

